# Did you vote?



## R2DJ (Nov 4, 2008)

Answer the poll.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

did YOU?


----------



## R2DJ (Nov 4, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> did YOU?


Just answered the poll...


----------



## Noitora (Nov 4, 2008)

I did once in my life...


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

the question was not detailed enough. 
Did you vote?
well yeah I did vote for SCA in school.


----------



## R2DJ (Nov 4, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> the question was not detailed enough.
> Did you vote?
> well yeah I did vote for SCA in school.


I'm pretty sure everyone knows it's the US elections today.


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 4, 2008)

Can't get there until after work, but I'll definitely be voting today.  First time in my life I don't feel like I'm voting for the lesser of two evils.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 4, 2008)

I voted early and often.


----------



## MirageStrike (Nov 4, 2008)

Lol @ who thinks obamas going to win  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## mcjones92 (Nov 4, 2008)

Even though it seems as though everyone wants Obama...I want McCain. I'm not don't like Obama's lack of experience. (Please don't flame me!) Regardless, Obama most likely is going to win.


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 4, 2008)

Is it true that voter get free icecream, ben&jerry's, donuts and sextoys? And Starbucks?


----------



## Jax (Nov 4, 2008)

MirageStrike said:
			
		

> Lol @ who thinks obamas going to win
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol @ your face when the results are in.


----------



## mcjones92 (Nov 4, 2008)

MirageStrike said:
			
		

> Lol @ who thinks obamas going to win
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't laugh, he actually seems favored in this election.


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 4, 2008)

yes.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm currently get berated for my Facebook status telling everyone to _not _vote, and instead usher in a new era of suffering and raining death.  

No one seems too keen on the idea.  ._.


----------



## mcjones92 (Nov 4, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Is it true that voter get free icecream, ben&jerry's, donuts and sextoys? And Starbucks?




Ummm I don't know about that but they get free Starbucks coffee if you tell them you voted..assuming that you are old enough!


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 4, 2008)

MirageStrike said:
			
		

> Lol @ who thinks obamas going to win
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"There has never been anything false... about hope." - The next president of the US


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 4, 2008)

No, I did not vote because look at the world. The US presidency wont change that and never will. You know why ?? The world is getting worse and worse. so why bother.


----------



## A4NoOb (Nov 4, 2008)

If McCain wins expect a lot of black people to riot on the streets calling everyone racist.


----------



## imz (Nov 4, 2008)

Well I can't vote as I live in the UK, and i don't really pay much attention to the policies of US politics, but if I did live in USA I'd probably vote Obama


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2008)

Hope Obama wins by a fair wack, a final judgement not only on the abysmal leadership of the Bush Administration and their sell-out of the GOP to the fringes of Political Christianity, but on a sickeningly negative campaign from someone I previously had a lot of respect for.  Seems that both parties were unified this time around by at least one thing, they were both completely obsessed with Barack Obama.


----------



## Jiggah (Nov 5, 2008)

mcjones92 said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can't do that since it's illegal in some states.  Rather, they changed the policy so anyone can get a tall coffee by simply asking for one.  This is pretty cool as you can just drive around town hitting different Starbucks for coffee if that's your thing.

Yes, this also applies to Krispy Kreme donuts and Ben & Jerry's.


----------



## MystikEkoez (Nov 5, 2008)

I didn't get to vote in the '08 election cause I'm not old enough. :/
Oh well.


----------



## myuusmeow (Nov 5, 2008)

I can't vote, but both of my parents and my older sister can and did. All 3 voted for McCain. But I think Obama will win, because "he's black, homes" and "CHANGE!!!!1one"


----------



## MystikEkoez (Nov 5, 2008)

According to Google News, McCain is winning the Electoral vote.


----------



## myuusmeow (Nov 5, 2008)

MystikEkoez said:
			
		

> According to Google News, McCain is winning the Electoral vote.


Way to early for this to matter. 8-3 when you need 270 to win.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 5, 2008)

A poll on whether or not we voted...the irony.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nah, didn't vote because I didn't register. Last election I voted in was Clinton's first term. I do, however, kind of wish I'd registered, but I do hate getting involved. Voting for a politician is like voting for a professional wrestler to run the country. Of course, we've had one run a state before.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do kind of hope Obama wins. Not sure our country can withstand another Republican presidency. Of course, McCain and W. certainly don't seem cut from the same cloth -- hell, few people seem cut from the same cloth as W. But still...McCain's a man of corporations for the corporations. Not sure who the hell Joe the Plumber is, but he ain't Mario, of that I'm fairly certain.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2008)

MystikEkoez said:
			
		

> According to Google News, McCain is winning the Electoral vote.



Because the only states which have been called are Kentucky (which has 8 electoral votes, more cows than people and would vote for an inanimate carbon rod if it was on the republican ticket) and Vermont, which is strongly Democrat but only has 3 electoral college votes.


----------



## MystikEkoez (Nov 5, 2008)

The '08 election certainly isn't as clearcut as previous elections were. People need to just sit down and seriously think about who's going to make a difference in our economically fucked nation. There's too much shit going around with both candidates and voters aren't even properly informed about the decision they're making. Hell, some people didn't even know Palin was running as VP to McCain. That's a problem, wouldn't you say?


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2008)

MystikEkoez said:
			
		

> The '08 election certainly isn't as clearcut as previous elections were. People need to just sit down and seriously think about who's going to make a difference in our economically fucked nation. There's too much shit going around with both candidates and voters aren't even properly informed about the decision they're making. Hell, some people didn't even know Palin was running as VP to McCain. That's a problem, wouldn't you say?



I think it's going to be a lot more clear cut than 2000 at least.


----------



## MystikEkoez (Nov 5, 2008)

So, Obama's gonna win huh?


----------



## Drift Monkey (Nov 5, 2008)

Whoever you vote for, the American people, lose.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 5, 2008)

MystikEkoez said:
			
		

> So, Obama's gonna win huh?


If he doesn't, I'm not going to rely on GBAtemp for my election predicitions any more.


----------



## Jiggah (Nov 5, 2008)

Drift Monkey said:
			
		

> Whoever you vote for, the American people, lose.



It's this kind of thinking that got us Bush, twice.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2008)

MystikEkoez said:
			
		

> So, Obama's gonna win huh?



If you think not, for the love of God put a bet on, you can get between 10/1 and 20/1 on a McCain victory.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 5, 2008)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> Drift Monkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truly. I'll take lose over lose big any day.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 5, 2008)

I would have voted but the lines were too long (no joke), and I had too much work to do.  
Whatever, Obama will win California with or without my vote.


----------



## MystikEkoez (Nov 5, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> If you think not, for the love of God put a bet on, you can get between 10/1 and 20/1 on a McCain victory.


Not like it matters to you. You're in the UK. All you Brits are just gonna sit back and laugh as America crashes and burns.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 5, 2008)

MystikEkoez said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't feel too bad. We'll take them down with us.


----------



## Drift Monkey (Nov 5, 2008)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> Drift Monkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O RLY?

This kind of thinking is the only way to move forward with a modern multi-party system. Everyone's views and values can not possibly be aligned with a mere 2 parties...especially when the 2 parties essentially share the same mentality.

Don't even get me started on how corporations and banking institutions are the ones that truly run America...


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2008)

MystikEkoez said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, yes, what happens in other countries does matter to other countries.  I thought this kind of insular thinking was just a cruel American stereotype


----------



## Jiggah (Nov 5, 2008)

Drift Monkey said:
			
		

> Jiggah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh please, then go vote.  Vote for third party!  It's not like there are only two parties on that ballot.  The whole "whoever wins, we lose" is a simple sign of laziness to the political process.  If you truly believe that it's broken then *attempt* to change it, if you don't you got jack to complain about.


----------



## MystikEkoez (Nov 5, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Well, yes, what happens in other countries does matter to other countries.  I thought this kind of insular thinking was just a cruel American stereotype


If this is your way of thinking, you clearly have no idea how downhill the economy is going on here. We're being surpassed even by India and China, and you know why? Because of stupid stereotypes that Americans are greedy are infact true. All the outsourcing that our nation is doing leaves a large portion of our society without jobs, and money is only leaving our country, decreasing the value of the USD everyday, little by little.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Nov 5, 2008)

I voted, and i pooted. in that order


----------



## Drift Monkey (Nov 5, 2008)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> Drift Monkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...yeah, nice assumption that I didn't vote. I voted early in fact....and if you must know, it WAS third party (as if my previous post didn't hint to that enough already). My attitude does NOT insinuate that I am lazy or that I don't want to participate in my civic duty. It's a simple expression of the dissatisfaction with the current political practices.

Nice try though.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Nov 5, 2008)

Nobody else vote for the Gamemaster?


----------



## skyman747 (Nov 5, 2008)

Our Votes don't apply in picking the president, so who really cares what we voted for. 

It all depends on what the electoral college decides. In the pre-election, Obama already had enough Electoral votes to garuntee victory, so unless a couple of states decide to change sides, he will win.

Obama currently is in the lead with Double the amount of votes as McCain, but the votes have only just started coming in.

http://www.cnn.com/ELECTION/2008/results/president/


----------



## blueskies (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes, I voted for Obama, but I think McCain will win. Unfortunately this country has a lot of people who support the 'traditional values of real america', like war and guns and hating everyone who isn't white.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2008)

MystikEkoez said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh, yes I do, because it's had an absolutely enormous effect on the economy here, the American sub-prime mortgage crisis was the root cause of the huge credit crunch we're seeing over here as so many British banks had their assets tied up in bad debt linked to those markets.


----------



## MystikEkoez (Nov 5, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Uh, yes I do, because it's had an absolutely enormous effect on the economy here, the American sub-prime mortgage crisis was the root cause of the huge credit crunch we're seeing over here as so many British banks had their assets tied up in bad debt linked to those markets.


Oh, well, that sucks. See, how would I know that unless you told me?


----------



## Drift Monkey (Nov 5, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> MystikEkoez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Foreign investors loved the bailout! Bad debts were bought by the American people.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Nov 5, 2008)

blueskies said:
			
		

> Unfortunately this country has a lot of people who support the 'traditional values of real america', like war and guns and hating everyone who isn't white.


I am sorry but this not only didn't need to be said but is a load of crap.


----------



## Jiggah (Nov 5, 2008)

Drift Monkey said:
			
		

> Jiggah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My point is that what you're saying is essentially turning people away from the political process altogether, which hurts your cause more than it helps it.  Rather than say "whoever wins, we lose," you could simply say vote for a third party.

It's the same with Nader, who essentially says the same thing, which leaves people simply deciding not to vote at all, not for any of the major front runner or any third party candidate.

Make a case for the third party rather than rely on putting down the two front runners.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2008)

Drift Monkey said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The banks pleyed pass the parcel with the debts, packaged them up and sold them on to each other.  When the music stopped and the penny dropped that these "assets" were in fact worthless if the people who owed the money were going to default in large numbers, banks got paranoid and refused to lend to each other in case they collapsed.  UK banks were hit pretty hard, although not as hard as Icelandic banks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  France seems to be one of the countries in the best position to weather the crisis, because of traditionally tight-ass attitudes to lending money


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 5, 2008)

Nope, didn't vote, I'm in Canadaland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I were an American over 18/21 I'd vote Obama tho.


----------



## Drift Monkey (Nov 5, 2008)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> My point is that what you're saying is essentially turning people away from the political process altogether, which hurts your cause more than it helps it.  Rather than say "whoever wins, we lose," you could simply say vote for a third party.
> 
> It's the same with Nader, who essentially says the same thing, which leaves people simply deciding not to vote at all, not for any of the major front runner or any third party candidate.
> 
> Make a case for the third party rather than rely on putting down the two front runners.


Simple case of spinning my comment based on your own beliefs. I am dissatisfied with the "front runners" and believe that indeed, we all lose no matter who is elected. If I'm turning people away from voting...then it's not on me, it's on the individual...everyone has to make their own decisions and should educate themselves thoroughly before making such a decision...not based on what I say or how I hype one candidate over another.

If I am dissatisfied with the two major parties in which one WILL win...how I am not correct that we ALL lose?

Since you think you have all the answers...how so you suppose I spread the word about this broken political process other than educate myself and those around me? Furthermore, even if my post had been interpreted this way...I'm sure me (some cynical dude on a internet message baord) is gonna sway someone to NOT vote.


----------



## Drift Monkey (Nov 5, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Drift Monkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My only point was that the bailout transferred the debt onto the American taxpayers...so I wouldn't see why foreigners would be against it...


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2008)

Drift Monkey said:
			
		

> My only point was that the bailout transferred the debt onto the American taxpayers...so I wouldn't see why foreigners would be against it...



And forced us to nationalise the debts of many our banks as well.  Us pesky foreigners have certainly _not_ done well out of the global finacial crisis, bail out or not.


----------



## Drift Monkey (Nov 5, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Drift Monkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To get to the true root of this though...it's because of a failed economic system as a whole. The Federal Reserve is killing the dollar daily...and the people are standing by and letting it.


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 5, 2008)

Just got back from voting a little while ago.  Gonna go relax and have a beer and watch states turn red and blue.  Damn I miss Tim Russert.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I would have voted for him in a heartbeat.

@Drift Monkey & Jiggah: You guys should just chill for everyone's benefit.  You aren't that far apart, and you're sounding like the two drunk guys in a college bar having the same philosophical argument that's been rehashed thousands of times on those very barstools.  We get it.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2008)

Drift Monkey said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And yet recently the dollar has gone from lower than I can remember (edit, lower than it's ever been during my lifetime) against the pound to higher than we've seen for ages.  Which is an enormous ball-ache for me, because I've been used to buying stuff off the internet at an exchange rate of 2 dollars to the pound and now stuff seems to cost me a fortune instead of being cheap as chips.


----------



## Drift Monkey (Nov 5, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Just got back from voting a little while ago.  Gonna go relax and have a beer and watch states turn red and blue.  Damn I miss Tim Russert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, I didn't know it hit you guys _that_ hard. The ripples really can be felt far off. A shame. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not all that educated in the UK's economics...but is the pound gold based or fiat? Do you use a central bank?


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2008)

Drift Monkey said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pound_sterling
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bank_of_England

Probably more than you'd ever want to know!


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Nov 5, 2008)

I find it sad that the copper in our pennies is worth more than the penny itself(I think it is the same with nickels)


----------



## Drift Monkey (Nov 5, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pound_sterling
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bank_of_England
> 
> Probably more than you'd ever want to know!


Remembering back to the history of American Revolution....I do remember one of the primary reasons the colonists felt wronged by England and a primary reason why there was a revolution: they were unable to use their own money and were forced to borrow money to use from the Central Bank of England at interest. Funny how we find ourselves in the same damn situation over 2 centuries later...it's really due time for a new revolution...


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 5, 2008)

Pennies aren't made of copper, they're copper plated zinc.


----------



## MystikEkoez (Nov 5, 2008)

103 vs 69 now guys.


----------



## mcjones92 (Nov 5, 2008)

MystikEkoez said:
			
		

> 103 vs 69 now guys.



Yahoo is saying 103 v. 34

One of us is wrong.


----------



## MystikEkoez (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm watching FOX news. And McCain just got Georgia.
EDIT: 9:00PMEST 200 vs 81


----------



## mcjones92 (Nov 5, 2008)

MystikEkoez said:
			
		

> I'm watching FOX news. And McCain just got Georgia.



Ok you are probably right then. Sorry!


----------



## MystikEkoez (Nov 5, 2008)

Op, it went down to 183 vs 81.

EDIT: DAMN changed to 163 vs 81.
What they're doing is assuming certain state's votes and merging them with confirmed votes.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 5, 2008)

Didn't vote. I registered too late. Oh well.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 5, 2008)

Not enough age to vote


----------



## JPH (Nov 5, 2008)

No, but I'm hoping McCain will win.


----------



## Akoji (Nov 5, 2008)

Im Canadian, but I would vote Obama.
He's the one who I connect the most with, him and hes values.


----------



## mcjones92 (Nov 5, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> No, but I'm hoping McCain will win.


It doesn't seem like he is doing too well. But we'll have to see.


----------



## MystikEkoez (Nov 5, 2008)

Obama has basically just won as he has just acquired Ohio, there are no possible routes for McCain to win.
It's game over for McCain.


----------



## Jiggah (Nov 5, 2008)

MystikEkoez said:
			
		

> Obama has basically just won after acquiring Ohio, there are no possible routes for McCain to win.
> It's game over for McCain.



Yea, the question is how big now.  FL? VA?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 5, 2008)

It is impossible for McCain?

I would vote McCain


----------



## Jiggah (Nov 5, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> It is impossible for McCain?
> 
> I would vote McCain



Pretty much.  He needed to win all Bush states, which he has lost OH and NM now according to MSNBC.  OH is damaging in that it's 20 electoral votes.


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 5, 2008)

nope. I'm canadian.

Obama's gonna win of course.


----------



## War (Nov 5, 2008)

I can't vote, but I will be able to for the next elections.

If I could though, I would vote for Obama. (Whom, btw, is winning big time as of right now. I checked the live feeds)


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 5, 2008)

As much as I would love to see Obama win, I don't think he will. 

It'd be great if he did though.


----------



## JPH (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah, looks like Obama has taken the cake.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2008)

MirageStrike said:
			
		

> Lol @ who thinks obamas going to win
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Congratulations America  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




USA!  USA!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

On the way to the store I heard the words "We will, we will, BARRACK YOU!" on the radio.

I made me laugh.

I glad he won. Maybe now our country can claw its way out the hole Bush threw it into. Plus, maybe some other countries will stop hating us for being stupid.


----------

